# What else are you good at?



## Qcumber

I am still trying to figure out how to ask questions from _marúnong_, etc. sentences. As in another thread I learned that marúnong cannot be used in the question, I suppose_ káya_ should do. Here is a series of sentences that certainly need correction.

1) Marúnong siyáng maglútò. = She can cook.
2) Anó ang káya niyá? = What can she do?
3) Anó pá ang káya niyá? = What else can she do?

4) Magalíng siyáng maglútò. = She's good at cooking.
5) Anó ang káyang-káya niyá? = What is she good at?
6) Anó pá ang káyang-káya niyá? = What else is she good at?


----------



## tanzhang

As far as I know... I think you can use marunong for such questions..
one example may be:

Marunong siyang magluto. He/she knows how to cook.
Marunong ba siyang magluto? Does she know how to cook?


----------



## youtin

Yes, I also think you can use marunong for questions:

Siya ba ay marunong magluto?  = Is she good at cooking?
Saan ka marunong? = What are you good at?

You can't use *ano* with marunong.

By the way, all the sentences you wrote are correct


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> Marunong ba siyang magluto? Does she know how to cook?


Thanks a lot. You see I have no problem with yes/no questions like this one. My problem is with wh- questions.
e.g. What is she good at?


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> Saan ka marunong? = What are you good at?
> You can't use *ano* with marunong.
> By the way, all the sentences you wrote are correct


Thank you. This use of *saán* is quite new to me.
I suppose the underlying assertion is.
7) *Marúnong siyá sa paglulútò.* = She knows cooking / how to cook.

Perhaps the following questions are correct.

8) *Anó móng marúnong gawín?* = What can you do? [can = know how to]

9) *Anó móng magalíng gawín?* = What can you do well? > What are you good at?

10) *Anó mó pá marúnong gawín?* = What else can you do?

11) *Anó mó pá magalíng gawín?* = What else can you do well? > What else are you good at?


----------



## tanzhang

Umm.. heloo Qcumber but these sentences does not seem right...

*Anó móng marúnong gawín?* = What can you do? [can = know how to]

If you are trying to translate "what can you do?" then it should be in this form: Ano'ng kaya mong gawin?

*** The word "_marunong_" is what someone knows how to do... and the word "_kaya_" is what a person can do... Does this help a little?

*Anó móng magalíng gawín?* = What can you do well? > What are you good at? correct form would be: (Magaling ka saan? or Saan ka magaling?) 

*** ano'ng _kaya_ mong gawin na mabuti? what _can_ you do that is well?

*Anó mó pá marúnong gawín?* = What else can you do? The correct form should be: (Ano pa ba'ng kaya mo?)

*Anó mó pá magalíng gawín?* = What else can you do well? > What else are you good at? The correct form should have been this: (Saan ka pa magaling? or Magaling ka pa saan?)

I hope you understand why these sentences should be written the way they are. If you have any question please don't hesitate(^_^) I'll be glad to help you out in any way that I can.


----------



## youtin

As I mentioned a few posts before, you can't use *ano* with marunong (same goes for magaling). When you use marunong/magaling, you have to use *saan*.

From the English point of view, *saan* (where) may seem strange though.


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> As I mentioned a few posts before, you can't use *ano* with marunong (same goes for magaling). When you use marunong/magaling, you have to use *saan*.


Yes, I do remember that.
Possibly you didn't notice I introduiced the verb *gawín* "do, make".
Also, you didn't tell me if:
*Marúnong siyá sa paglulútò.* = She knows cooking / how to cook.
is correct.


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> *Anó móng marúnong gawín?* = What can you do? [can = know how to]
> If you are trying to translate "what can you do?" then it should be in this form: Ano'ng kaya mong gawin?
> *** The word "_marunong_" is what someone knows how to do... and the word "_kaya_" is what a person can do... Does this help a little?


No, I don't understand why, but I do register they are not correct. 
As regards "can = know how to", perhaps you didn't noticeI indicated this value of "can" after my sentence. 
I dealt with _káya_ in the first post of this thread.
Thanks a lot, anyway.


----------



## tanzhang

What I meant to say was that you cannot use the word marunong in this type of question and instead use the word kaya... marunong - knows how to... and kaya - can .. this are totally two different words! and if you were to use marunongin a sentence such as *Anó móng marúnong gawín? this would translate as what do you know how to do and not what can you do...
*


----------



## youtin

Qcumber said:


> Yes, I do remember that.
> Possibly you didn't notice I introduiced the verb *gawín* "do, make".
> Also, you didn't tell me if:
> *Marúnong siyá sa paglulútò.* = She knows cooking / how to cook.
> is correct.



To answer your question, yes, that is correct


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> *What do you know how to do?*


I'm afraid your sentence is not English.
We say: What can you do?
"How to" cannot be used in a wh- question. It is replaced by "can". Conversely it is used in a yes/no question. 
e.g. Do you know how to start this engine?
Sorry, I didn't realize you didn't know this. Perhaps this is why you misunderstood my previous posts. Thanks a lot, anyway.


----------

